# All the gear, no idea.



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I think the title sums up my coffee experience so far!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice line-up of coffee-related accoutrements there bud! All you need now is a pair of fancy schmancy Acme or Inker cups (if you've a small arm or leg you don't need!)

Am I right in thinking you've got access to machines at work? You could make a little threaded cone thing to sit on top of the doser vanes to reduce retention in the doser and stop the grinds sitting on the top bit. Like the cocktail shaker lid that I think Mouse used.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm hoping for some cups for fathers day.

I was going to do the anfim or Mr. Whippy mod but your idea is much better. I'll make one next week hopefully.


----------

